# Post in hindi in digit forum



## tarey_g (Apr 3, 2005)

hi all , 

recently many of the users of the digit forum have asked me abt the hindi sig i have, everyone asks how i am able to place a hindi sig for myself and how have deep and sms_solver also have sigs in hindi/gujrati 

well its not a big deal, i am using unicode font to write in hindi , u can also write mails in unicode fonts the reciever of ur msg need not to have the particular font,  i found some really useful info on what is unicode , i will paste it here ......  (some win 98 users may not be able to see the text below)


अब आप डिजिट फोरम पर हिंदी मे भी मैसेज कर सकते है  
यूनिकोड प्रत्येक अक्षर के लिए एक विशेष नम्बर प्रदान करता है,
चाहे कोई भी प्लैटफॉर्म हो,
चाहे कोई भी प्रोग्राम हो,
चाहे कोई भी भाषा हो।

कम्प्यूटर, मूल रूप से, नंबरों से सम्बंध रखते हैं। ये प्रत्येक अक्षर और वर्ण के लिए एक नंबर निर्धारित करके अक्षर और वर्ण संग्रहित करते हैं। यूनिकोड का आविष्कार होने से पहले, ऐसे नंबर देने के लिए सैंकडों विभिन्न संकेत लिपि प्रणालियां थीं। किसी एक संकेत लिपि में पर्याप्त अक्षर नहीं हो सकते हैं : उदाहरण के लिए, यूरोपिय संघ को अकेले ही, अपनी सभी भाषाऒं को कवर करने के लिए अनेक विभिन्न संकेत लिपियों की आवश्यकता होती है। अंग्रेजी जैसी भाषा के लिए भी, सभी अक्षरों, विरामचिन्हों और सामान्य प्रयोग के तकनीकी प्रतीकों हेतु एक ही संकेत लिपि पर्याप्त नहीं थी।

यूनिकोड, प्रत्येक अक्षर के लिए एक विशेष नंबर प्रदान करता है, चाहे कोई भी प्लैटफॉर्म हो, चाहे कोई भी प्रोग्राम हो, चाहे कोई भी भाषा हो। यूनिकोड स्टैंडर्ड को ऐपल, एच.पी., आई.बी.एम., जस्ट सिस्टम, माईक्रोसॉफ्ट, औरेकल, सैप, सन, साईबेस, यूनिसिस जैसी उद्योग की प्रमुख कम्पनियों और कई अन्य ने अपनाया है। यूनिकोड की आवश्यकता आधुनिक मानदंडों, जैसे एक्स.एम.एल., जावा, एकमा स्क्रिप्ट (जावा स्क्रिप्ट), एल.डी.ए.पी., कोर्बा 3.0, डब्ल्यू.एम.एल. के लिए होती है और यह आई.एस.ओ./आई.ई.सी. 10646 को लागू करने का अधिकारिक तरीका है। यह कई संचालन प्रणालियों, सभी आधुनिक ब्राउजरों और कई अन्य उत्पादों में होता है। यूनिकोड स्टैंडर्ड की उत्पति और इसके सहायक उपकरणों की उपलब्धता, हाल ही के अति महत्वपूर्ण विश्वव्यापी सॉफ्टवेयर टेक्नोलॉजी रुझानों में से हैं।


this link will be useful, google for unicode fonts download them too.  
*www.geocities.com/matthewblackwell/hindiEditor.html


----------



## surdy (Apr 3, 2005)

I also always wondered and was about to ask u abput this...
thanx for the cool peice of info


----------



## sunnydiv (Apr 3, 2005)

dude, thats definately a quality post

keep it up, 
keep it up high


----------



## Deep (Apr 3, 2005)

u can use the same thing on ur msn messenger too 

you can use gujju fonts in digit too  like the one i have but i doubt there is any gujju here haha

Deep


----------



## tuXian (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah the best is using unicode and then posting. Unicode afaik supports nearly all Indian languages.

The text in localized language will be visible to others if they have an OS that supports Unicode. Only Win 2000 onwards Unicode is supported.

But some local fonts render much beautiful then Unicode fonts.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 3, 2005)

> Unicode afaik supports nearly all Indian languages


unicode is unversal , we have chinese unicode, hindi unicode(and the regional lang) , urdu unicode,etc etc . 

Atari used unicode for localization of menus in ut2004


----------



## cheetah (Apr 3, 2005)

I am waiting for this one after i have seen Sms_Solver`s siggy with hindi font.

He have written:-

*Om SMS SOLBHAR Om*


----------



## khin007 (Apr 4, 2005)

Any body have any idea about malayalam


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 4, 2005)

khin007 said:
			
		

> Any body have any idea about malayalam



Wow!!! I was just going to post the same Question here. 

OK ppl...

Please tell can we post in Malayalam? Please tell with a proper 'tutorial'(That's what this section is all about...   :roll

Cheers!!!

] K8)8)L [


----------



## hitesh_hg (Apr 4, 2005)

this is how it looks here...

*img82.exs.cx/img82/2962/screenshot8rw.th.png

what should I do..RH9 + firefox

Hitesh Gupta


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2005)

hi hitesh, 

as the hindi text is not properly displayed u will need to install unicode fonts (pm me if u want them  ), google if the prob is not solved , i dont know if unicode is compatible with rh9 , 
i use IE and it was properly visible there *btw on winXP+firefox i was not getting the proper result.* 

*www.geocities.com/tarey_g/firehin.jpg

firefox here is failing in joining of two hindi letters, instead it is showin a halant between the letters which were supposed to be joined together.

i am really fed up with this diffrence in rendering of a page by ff and ie , the web pages mostly show little diffrence in results when seen in  ie and ff .


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 5, 2005)

I am seeing this thru Win98SE and I can see the Hindi font. Looks fascinating


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 7, 2005)

Thnx m8 I needed this.I have a doubt.
By the Hindi Editor(Ur link) I created the codes for "AMD-Sabse Badiya" which u can see in my sig.But my prob. is I first saved the equivalent codes in a HTML file to see the result in browser.Yeah it worked.So I directly copied The hindi words from there to my profile here.After copying this happens- बढ़िया .See  instead of Badiya it's something meaningless but it was correct in the HTML file.Why this happens?
        Another question.....does PHPBB supports direct translation of codes into hindi words.Coz when I copied the codes in  my sig it showed them as it is without displaying in Hindi.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 8, 2005)

u can directly copy the hindi unicode fonts and paste them here 

btw , "ऎ॰एम॰डी" 64 - सबसे बढ़िया ।


----------



## goobimama (Apr 8, 2005)

btw, deep, I cannot see your gujju stuff. the first lines reads "????? ???? ????"


----------



## aadipa (Apr 8, 2005)

Off topic...

Use Baraha direct to type directly in indian languages in any unicode supported supported program.

*www.baraha.com/


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyway of writing in Tamil?


----------



## Saharika (Apr 10, 2005)

*what*

for windwos 9x user i think it doesnt work with IE but i have found that it works with modzilla firefox even in 98 (thanks to a expert for a tip)
any way do any body have any idea how can i make that subject in hindi font
dont feel that bb code works in that box 
is it so
phpbb not supporting it or we can do it some way
any way?[/b]


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 11, 2005)

Its becuase FireFox supports UniCode natively and Win 98 have no native support for Unicode .. 

Although you can use Microsoft Layer for Unicode to run Unicode aware applications, you cant provide UniCode support to Win 9x or ME ..


----------



## Saharika (Apr 12, 2005)

do any body have any idea 
how do we post in hindi from yahoo post?
i know some of html codes
i think it can be done with 
<font face=....
but how ?
and where to make changes

thanks
saha


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 12, 2005)

Saharika said:
			
		

> do any body have any idea
> how do we post in hindi from yahoo post?
> i know some of html codes
> i think it can be done with
> ...



yahoomail dosen't support unicode, if u want to mail in hindi u can mail using hotmail


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 13, 2005)

After a long search I got a Tamil unicode keyboard.For those who want to type in tamil.Avaliable *here* 

வணக்கம்!

தமிழ் மொழியில் எழூதலாம்.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 13, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> After a long search I got a Tamil unicode keyboard.For those who want to type in tamil.Avaliable *here*
> 
> வணக்கம்!
> 
> தமிழ் மொழியில் எழூதலாம்.



See my first post on this page...

Baraha does support following scripts and languages


```
Script		Language
Kannada 		Kannada, Konkani, Tulu 
Devanagari 	Hindi, Marathi, Sanskrit, Nepali, Konkani, Kashmiri, Sindhi 
Tamil 		Tamil 
Telugu 		Telugu 
Malayalam 	Malayalam
```

Check it out...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 14, 2005)

And btw . .. Did I forgot to tell that Maxthon is a UniCode based browser ..? It works even on Win 9x systems .. ..


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm puting together links for major Indian Languages:

Hindi हिंदी

Tamil தமிழ்

Bengali বাংলা

Telugu తెలుగు

Malayalam മലയാളം

Gujarati ગુજરાતી


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 15, 2005)

no need to download anything use the keyboards from the site itself.


----------



## Saharika (Apr 15, 2005)

actually 
in yahoo i dont need any unicode
just may be using some font
the receiver also has that font so no problem
but i am not getting 
from where can i activate that font thing
i could see only very limited fonts in that format toolbar of yahoo


----------



## roshbinarc (Apr 16, 2005)

good info


----------



## ycr007 (May 23, 2005)

Well,I searched and found this Tut which is of great use......
Thanks for the info every1....

But using the hindi Editor,If i Paste the code into the "post Reply" box and then "Preview",I don't get the desired hindi words but the same unicode gibberish......

How can I make a Post in Hindi?


----------

